# Militiamen Attack U.S. Troops in Iraq With New Low-Tech Weaponry



## ToughOmbre (Jul 10, 2008)

From Fox News

Thursday, July 10, 2008

U.S. troops in Iraq are facing new rocket-propelled bombs used by suspected Shiite militiamen, adding to the array of weapons used against the American military there, The Washington Post reported Thursday.

The powerful bombs have killed at least 21 people this year, including at least three U.S. soldiers, The Post reported.

Military officials call the rocket-propelled devices Improvised Rocket Assisted Munitions. IRAMs use 6.7-inch rockets to launch propane tanks packed with explosives and are often fired by remote control from the backs of trucks.

IRAM attacks have the potential to kill more soldiers at once than roadside bombs or conventional mortar or rocket attacks, The Post reported. Most rocket-propelled attacks have occurred in Baghdad.

The latest reported IRAM attack occurred Tuesday at a base in northeastern Baghdad used by U.S. and Iraqi soldiers.

The devices show insurgents’ continued ability to use commonly available materials and low-tech weapons to get around U.S. security measures that have cost the military billions of dollars.

"IRAM attacks could be very tragic against us," Col. William B. Hickman, commander of the 2nd Brigade Combat Team of the 101st Airborne division, which operates in northwestern Baghdad, told The Washington Post. "We take them very seriously."

TO


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Jul 12, 2008)

Now those are some nasty home made weapons. Well, it shows that u can make a weapon out of anything, even from things in your own home.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2008)

This is actually not new, they have been doing this since the insurgency started.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 13, 2008)

I wonder how large the propane tank is? 

Are these rockets like 6 feet long or less?


----------



## JugBR (Jul 14, 2008)

> The powerful bombs have *killed at least 21 people* this year, including at least *three U.S. soldiers*, The Post reported.



these guys are nuts, they kill more iraqis than american soldiers, they even focus over some strategical target is just about explode bombs everywhere...


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 15, 2008)

"The devices show insurgents’ continued ability to use commonly available materials ......"

What do you expect when 6.7-inch rockets are "commonly available"?

If 6.7-inch rockets were easy to get when i was a teenager, I'd be launching them from the back of trucks too.

.


----------

